# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Telenovele : ``Sfida Miliardere``

## REJDI

Pershendetje !!!

Ne ekranin e TopChannel cdo te Hene ora 21 : 00 , paraqitet telenovela me e suksshme ne bote , e cila quhet `Sfida Miliadere`.
Kjo telenovele eshte perqendruar tek Donalt TRUMP , biznezmeni me i sukseshem ne New York , i cili zoteron 60 % te ndertesava ne `MANHATEN` nder keto hotele , ndertesa biznezi , kazino etj...

Kjo telenovele ka bazen e vertete dhe pjesa tjeter eshte `film`.

Ketu trajtohen te gjitha ceshtjet e biznezit dhe z.TRUMP organizon nje konkurs midis djemve dhe vajzave , se kush do arrije te fitoje postin e `menaxherit` te kompanive Trump.(konkursi bazohet ne ngjarje te nje biznezi te verte Amerikan)

Cdo seri eshte shume emociunuese dhe ne cdo seris del skuadra humbse dhe skualifikohet nje anetar i saj .(ai qe ka bere me shume gabime gjate detyres qe i ka dhene z.Trump)

-Kete telenovele e shikojne me mijera biznezmena ne bote , sepse paraqite jeta e verte e biznezit.Nuk ka asgje tjeter eshte thjeshte nje biznez , ska as miq as shok , as hater as pahater . Kush meriton ecen perpara kush jo , ecen ne te kunderte.

-Cdo njeri qe do ta shikonte kete telenovele do te fintonte nje eksperience te rendesishme , per ecurini e jetes se tij.

[per cdo info rreth kesaj telenovele me pysni mua ne kete teme dhe do tju kthej pergjigje]


Rejdi

----------


## StormAngel

Vetëm një epizod kam pa.
Shumë para janë në pyetje aty dhe lufta mes dy palëve,djemve dhe vajzave konkuruese është e madhe.

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Emrin e ka The Apprentice  cfare emrash i kan gjetur sfida Miliardere  pastaj ata spo luftojne ti marrin miliardat Zotit Trump por te fitoje ai qe eshte me i denje te beje pjese ne kompanine e tij pra ta marri Trump ne pune ..
Une kete te dyten e kam pare te gjithe , te paren vetem disa pjese nuk e di kush po jepet atje por eshte goxha interesante , thinkat , mbas shpine , xhelozia per te arritur ne maje , sakrificat , zenkat , kreativititeti i ketyre pjesemarrsve te zgjedhur per te arritur te impresjonoin  zotin Donald Trump jane vertete interesante ...
ah dhe meqe ra fjala nuk eshte telenovele   :pa dhembe:  por eshte emsjon per jeten reale..

----------


## ElMajico

e lum si ju qe keni kohe te shifni telenovela...

po ne qe nuk kemi mundesi kush do dali vullnetar te na tregoje vfare ndodh nepermjet forumit... :perqeshje:

----------


## REJDI

pink : aty luftojne per te marre postin e e manaxherit te kompanisi TRUMP , dhe jo per te marre leket e z.Trup.

Rejdi

----------


## StormAngel

> *z.Trup.*
> 
> Rejdi


Po pa këtë Donald Trump,do të hedhi në gjyq o Rejdo.
E ke çik gabim atë informacionin,nga 16 sfidantë vetëm një do ngelet në fund (më i/e afti/ja) që të udhëheq si drejtor/eshë me njërën nga kompanitë e Donald Trump.

P.S: Ende s`më besohet se Trup i the.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## REJDI

looooooool sa kam qesh .

stormso ishalla se shef se me griu  :ngerdheshje: 

-Un e di qe dalin 2 finalist nje goce dhe nje djale.

Rejdi

----------


## gurl

Per mua 'The Apprentice' ka qene nder reality show me te arrire sepse ve ne pah shume mire cilesite baze qe duhet te kete nje individ per te arritur suksese, qofte keto cilesi te lindura dhe te zhvilluara gjate jetes. Paraqet tamam jeten reale ne nje ambjent puneshume konkurues, ne te cilin nuk e di cili eshte miku dhe armiku yt. Por mbi te gjitha paraqet realitetin e biznesit dhe qe jane pikerisht NJEREZIT. Eshte njeriu qe ben biznesin dhe jo e kunderta.

----------


## REJDI

..............

----------


## REJDI

..................................

----------


## REJDI

Pershendetje !

Zoti Trump i dha kete detyre 2 skuadrave.

Te zgjidhnin nje apartament dhe rinovonin dhe ta jepnin me qere njerezve.

Ai grup qe do jepte shtepine me qera me te lart do te fitonte !

Te 2 grupet punua shume mire me vullnet.

-Ne te 2-ja grupet pati mosmarreveshje dhe ofendime brenda per brenda grupit edhe jashte tij.

Fitoj grupi II i cili eshte e udhehiqte Troi , sepse e dhane me qera me te larte apartamentin sesa grupi tjeter te Emit.

Pasi grupi humben hyn ne mbledhje ku njeri do perjashtohej u krijua nje debat i gajte.Te gjithe kishin faj mbi supe , por me shume kisht Thum e cila e tradhetoj skuadren dhe po pengont ecurine e saj ne pune.

-Per kete qellim ajo u pushua nga z.TRUMP !

Kjo ishte e gjithe permbledhja e nates 10/01/2005 (e hene)

Pergatiti : Rejdi

----------


## ElMajico

ehhh leku te mulon syte....

rejdo ksaj radhe e the tamam z.trump se kushedi t;ka mar n'telefon kur ka pa qe ia bane trup..... :perqeshje:

----------


## REJDI

Njeriu nje here gabon  :shkelje syri: 

Te henen qe vjen do ta raportoj , se cfare do ndodhi perseri .

Rejdi

----------


## Eagle

Donald Trump I Riu   :kryqezohen:

----------


## REJDI

egle : Shume mire ke bere qe e ke nxjerr  :shkelje syri: 

Donald Trump : qe i vogel ka qene shume rebel , saqe i ka gjuajtuar mesueses se tij ne grusht , dhe me pas familja eshte detyruar ta coje te studioj ne shkolle ushtarake te disiplinuar , ku aty shkelqeu.

Rejdi

----------


## Zana e malit

Jam adhuruese e flakte e ketij emisioni dhe e ndjek me shume vemendje, ndonese e kam hasur ate pak me vonese!

Ajo qe nuk me pelqen ne mes kandidatesh ketu eshte se verrehet shume qarte racizmi ku kandidatet e races se bardhe (femrat) kane nje lloj xhelozie ndaj Omaroses e cila eshte e vetmja femer e races se zeze ne mes kandidateve femra! Nderkohe qe une  eshoh kete, Omarosen si nje nga kandidatet e mundshme fitimtare, mbi te gjitha eshte inteligjente,e shkathet dhe sfiduese me nje karakter te forte prej femre, sipas meje, kushte keto te cilat duhen plotesuar per te qene nje fitimtare.
Por mbetet te shihet se kush qendron deri ne fund dhe kush do te dale fitimtare!

Gezohem shume qe nje kanal shqiptar I MREKULLUESHEM si Top Channel transmeton programe dhe emisione te ketilla interesante, e vetmja gje qe mund ta beje nje kanal me te shikueshem! E pergezoj kete kanal shqiptar per punen qe ben!

 :zana:

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Ja keni pare cik floket si i ka ai Donald Trump , gjeja me qeshrake ne lukun e tij  :ngerdheshje:  dhe thote qe ja pren e fejuara , bilioner tjetri  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## StormAngel

> Ja keni pare cik floket si i ka ai Donald Trump , gjeja me qeshrake ne lukun e tij  dhe thote qe ja pren e fejuara , bilioner tjetri


Në Amerikë njerëzit që moti janë mësuar mos gjykojnë pamjen,po xhepin.=)

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Epo ne Shqiptaret nuk jemi aq "selfish"  :perqeshje:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Nuk i kam ndjekur te gjitha pjeset,por kur kam rastisur i kam ndjekur me sh vemdendj,jane vertet shume interesante.

Po ai Tramp ama eshte shume i shemtuar (Gjynaf)   

ReSpEkTe Te GjiThVe..!!*

----------

